# Best Reel for Wading



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

I just finished cleaning my son's Stradic and a Lew's TLL1SH that I gave him as a gift several years ago. He's an avid wade fisherman. From my reel cleaning experience, and I've cleaned hundreds of them (mostly Ambassadeurs) the old Shimano 200/Greenie is the best made reel for wade fishing. I'm no longer a wader and I've never thrown artis religiously but this is my observation. I have a lot of reels and quite a few Shimanos including a dozen + of the old Greenies (I buy every reasonably priced one that I can). The internals are saltwater resistant and they do cast well. Interestingly, I've even had problems with the 200E7. This is my dos centavos, you can Ignore it/take it or leave it or disagree with me, it's OK.


----------



## fishingtwo (Feb 23, 2009)

The ole Greenies are about all I fish with.


----------



## Prizepig (Jul 13, 2012)

Greenies for sure.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

for spinning, I have a sienna 4k fd has lasted a few seasons.
when cleaning them, i'm more impressed with the sienna components than the more expensive inshore shimano spinners.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*As I say.....*

It's all in the guts!


----------



## Nero3662 (Oct 3, 2011)

Old Shimanio (not the new ones) or the new Lew's is my cup of tea.


----------



## tamucc04 (Jun 21, 2011)

I have about a dozen old greenies and love them. Getting switched over to the new Lews lite but still a few greenies ready for action.


----------



## bulldogjohn27 (Dec 2, 2018)

The old Bantam Curados have stood the test of time. Can't go wrong with them. The Curado 100D is my personal favorite. Any of them made in Japan. Stay away from the stuff made in Malaysia. Just my opinion.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*Greenies*

I just serviced/cleaned a CU200 and a CU200SF. No damaging saltwater corrosion and both are smooth and free spinning again! Two more reels to service and I'm done, for now!


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*cleaning*

any and every reel will melt in salt. keep them clean and dry and they will all stand the test of time. get salt water on/in them and they will all melt in your hand. i clean all my reels regularly, internally. there is no best reel for wading other then a disposable one, it's the operator.


----------



## steverino (Mar 8, 2006)

*OK*

I don't disagree with you but some "melt" faster than others!


----------



## BFI-TX (Nov 26, 2016)

I use the old greenies as well. Wade fishing is tough on a reel, especially the surf. When fishing the surf it's inevitable that it's gonna get dunked. I dedicate one reel for that type of use. Tear down, clean, and apply a light coat of green corrotion x to the internals and frame. Lube the bearings with red corrosion x. Repeat immediately any time it is dunked. On the disposable route, academy h2o reels are dispoable/cheap when on sale and not bad for the price.


----------



## c hook (Jul 6, 2016)

*agreed 100%*



steverino said:


> I don't disagree with you but some "melt" faster than others!


but none of them can stand up to salt internally, left unattended. anytime you think it got dipped, a complete tear-down is in line, on any and every reel. i eventually learned to clean my own, i like my gear to be first class. they are all 99% the same internally and very basis. a detailed cleaning start to finish is a 30 minute or so job. for the avid fisherman it should be routine.


----------



## JimD (May 25, 2004)

You are right about the E7s not being like the old greenies.


----------



## Stumpgrinder1 (Jul 18, 2016)

There are two things salt water will not eat. PVC and other salt water molecules. The best reel ( as previously mentioned ) is the one you will maintain


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

The best reel for salt is a reel with a brass drive gear,drain holes on the frame, SS bearings,and a solid spool. Lew's has five reels that offer that. The best reel for salt Lew's bb1 Pro SS larger handle, zero anti reverse has a ratchet system in drag gear, 20lb drag ,solid dimpled spool, and SS bearings $229 4 in stock

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------

